# Tripod Tutorial



## rubixfreak (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

lately I stumpled across a new method called Tripod (see link for a description.)
i like it really. its fun to use it and u can get really low move counts with it.

However, I found that the tutorial on the site had a lack of efficiency for solving the last 5 pieces, so I want to give u here my interpretation of the method including optimized algorythms for the last 2 steps of the Method.

Here are the basis steps:

1. Solve F2L but 1 F2L slot






2. Set up the Tripod





3. Solve the last F2L pair





4 . Solve the last 5 pieces (either 1 or 2 look)
4a) Edges





4B) Corners





=========================================================

STEP 1:
However you get to this stage of the cube, I don't care. You can use Fridrich, Petrus, Heise or what ever to get the F2L but 1 pair solved.

=========================================================

STEP 2: Create a 2x1x1 Block on the top layerand move it to the ULB Position
Basically you start with picking an correct oriented corner and adding the remaining 2 edges to it. Note that it doesnt matter what corner you pick for building the block.
If theres no oriented corner you can create one by making use of the empty F2L slot:

A:

```
<img scr="http://www.cosine-systems.com/cubestation/imagecube/imagecube.php?stickers=xxxxxxxxxxxyrrxrrxxxxxggxggg&size=150">
```
USE: [R U' R']

B:




USE: y'[R' U' R] 

=========================================================

STEP 3: solve the last F2L slot
atm i am creating a system to solve this step using a few triggers like
1. R'FRF' 2. RU'RU 3. F'UFU'

... so this part is under construction

=========================================================

STEP 4: for 1 look algorythms see here

I made up a couple of 2 look algorythms using ACube:

Substep 4a: solve the last 2 edges

Orient:
U2 L' U' L2 F' L' F2 U' F'
switch + orient:
U2 L F' L' U2 R' F R U2 F2 U2 F'
switch:
U L' R' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L

Substep 4b: solve the last 3 coners
normally i use commutators for that. see the link's tutorial for getting a brief idea of it.
there also exist a set of 1 look algorythms: link

=========================================================

i hoped you enjoyed the tutorial.
if u see any grammar or spelling mistakes, dont be shy and tell me. i always want to improve my english 
you can also tell me if i should do some unfinished parts before others

and ya gimme a constructive feedback 
PS: This is a DNF atm i will edit it in future to make it better


----------



## rubixfreak (Aug 24, 2009)

y doesnt it show my pictures?


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 25, 2009)

rubixfreak said:


> y doesnt it show my pictures?



I think its because this vBulletin is configured to only show certain extensions as images, so the URL would need to end in something like ".jpg" or ".png". It happened when I tried to include some images attached to the post. I got round it by uploading them to my WIKI account and linking to them from there.

It may also be because the http server serving the image isn't sending the correct MIME type when the image is requested. This kind of problem would need to be fixed by your image hosting provider.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh hey, that's my method.

Personally I prefer doing step 1+2 by freestyle block building; you can really build the blocks in any order as long as they go together at the end.

As for the last 5 pieces I don't suggest edges then corners although I suppose it could work. I basically use the supertwistflip alg (the one you gave for flipping edges, but in a way more fingertricky form) to fix oriented-in-place pieces and then do the rest in one step (usually a setup PLL), although of course it's all doable in one step if you really want to learn it.


----------



## FallenCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

rubixfreak said:


> STEP 3: solve the last F2L slot
> atm i am creating a system to solve this step using a few triggers like
> 1. R'FRF' 2. RU'RU 3. F'UFU'
> 
> ... so this part is under construction




I really like this few triggers system, please notify me when you finish them, or if they are out, where I can find them!


----------



## Renslay (Aug 20, 2014)

FallenCuber said:


> I really like this few triggers system, please notify me when you finish them, or if they are out, where I can find them!



You know that post is 5 years old, right?


----------

